# Pioneer Ple55fzp2 Power Board: 5800-P55ELS-W030 (168P-P55ELS-W0)



## gandolfo333 (Dic 16, 2015)

PIONEER PLE55FZP2 
Power Board: 5800-P55ELS-W030 (168P-P55ELS-W0)

tengo un problema en la placa de la fuente creo yo.

no tengo ningun tipo de voltage en ningunas de las salidas y creo que tampoco en stand by porque no prende el led del mismo.

digamos en el conector CN3 aparece, GND, +12v, +24v, +5v, STB, AD, ENA y en ninguno de ellos tengo nada


alguien sabra algo o giarma para donde arranco???

desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## naxito (Dic 16, 2015)

Y revisaste el cable de alimentación para verificar que tienes voltaje de entrada o el fusible ?


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 16, 2015)

si, digamos toda la parte de alterna esta revisada y llegan los 220v hasta el rectificador de los cuales salen casi 300v rectificados.

a mi me gustaria saber que voltaje es el que queda en stand by y de donde lo puedo medir


adjunto algunas fotos de la placa y lo que logre medir

foto 1 vista frente
foto 2 vista posterior
foto 3 un fusible que esta ok y 5V ok de un ``Controlador de retorno de inicio baja tensión adecuada para la frecuencia / MCP fija´´ segun pdf
foto 4 conector 24V y ADJ , ENA, no existen 24V alguno, el resto ni idea
foto 5 24V, GND, 12V, 5V, STB, ADJ, ENA, aca nada de esto tiene ningun tipo de voltaje 
foto 6 220V ok rectificador ok, 290v ok fusible ok.........

.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 17, 2015)

hola.

revisando la placa encontre el diodo D14 (31DQ06)en corto, mide continuidad para los dos lados

buscando el datasheet es un diodo schottky de 3.1A 60V, sera solo este el problema??? porque quedo en corto???

ahora no tengo uno de estos a mano, puedo poner algun otro diodo schottky de mas amperes y mas volts para probar si levantan los 5V????

desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## qwer21 (Feb 2, 2016)

Gandolfo buenos días tengo el mismo tv para reparar yo si tengo los 5v de std by pero no tengo ni los 12v ni los 24v tenes alguna idea de que podría llegar a ser?


----------



## FedeMedy (May 30, 2018)

gandolfo333 dijo:


> hola.
> 
> revisando la placa encontre el diodo D14 (31DQ06)en corto, mide continuidad para los dos lados
> 
> ...



Estimado, veo que por varios foros estuviste investigando el problema en esa fuente, me encuentro hoy con que la tv de mi vieja tiene la misma fuente y tampoco tengo los V del standby, como pudiste resolver el problema? conseguiste el diagrama de la fuente? gracias genio!


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2018)

Muy difícil que gandolfo te responda hace casi 2 años que no ingresa al foro


----------



## dantonio (May 31, 2018)

Subo el diagrama de esta fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## FedeMedy (Jun 4, 2018)

gracias genio! vamos a ver si puedo localizar el problema! por las dudas las mediciones electricas de esa fuente no la tenes no? 


dantonio dijo:


> Subo el diagrama de esta fuente.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 4, 2018)

fedemedy como va vos sabes que yo sigo con este tele que me quedo en el taller pensando que era la logica compre una nueva y no es asi que claramente la fuente no activa los 12 y 24 en mi caso pero si tengo 5v pero no en stdby que tengo 4.2v,


COLD GROUND 
D7: 11.9V x
D2: 24.4V x
D14: 5.01V (5.01V Stby) esta
C2: 24.4V x
C9: 11.9V x
C25: 5.01V (5.01V Stby) esta
C54/C62/C3: 24.4V
L1: 24.4V x
L5: 11.9V x

HOT GROUND
C6: 402V (294V Stby)  esta
D1: 402V (294V Stby)  esta 
D16: 21.1V (21.4 Stby) esta
D31: 19.8V (23.9 Stby) esta 
D9: 189V esta 
D32: 187V esta 

las tensiones son de un tv con esa fuente andando 
pd recien termino de revisar los 3 optoacopladores y andan perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

El ICE2PCS01G  maneja al Mosfet Q2 19N60 y entonces en C6B y en C6A 68U 450V deberías tener 400 V dc , y 300 V apagado. Hasta ahí OK

Mide o cambia R11 , R22 , R31 son de 1 MOhm van a pata 5 de U3

Idem toda la serie de resistencias que van a pata 6 del U5 ICE2PCSO1 = R7 , R6 , R90 , R2  , R68 (todas 1 MOhm) y R69 , R39 y R57 (todas 4,7 MOhms) , también R29 , R9 , R17 y R54 (todas de 2 MOhm)

Todas esas resistencias suelen desvalorizarse y la fuente no arranca.


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ahora voy a chequear eso y te comento como me fue, ayer me encontré con un tl431 quemado cerca del optoacoplador que está cerca del integrado lo reemplacé y probé para encontrarme que en la salida de 5v hay 5v pero en standby (que antes tenia 4.2v y ahora 0), 12v y 24v marca 0 con o sin la main board enchufada,así que claramente el problema está en la fuente ya que la main board es 0km (ojo se podría proteger tanto por la t-con como por la regleta led o la placa inverter que alimenta a los led) por lo que estuve leyendo ayer en internet y otros televisores que usan la misma fuente.

Te comento que chequeé las resistencias mencionadas y todas marcan bien 

Hice una prueba saqué la fuente, medí las tensiones sin nada enchufado, obviamente no tengo ni los 12 ni los 24 V pero si los 5V, esa etapa claramente anda bien, también tengo 320vdc en los capacitores, puse la placa en el televisor y oh se fueron los 320vdc en los capacitores si se mantiene los 5V y en standby aparecen 4.2 V, sin embargo el led frontal no enciende... alguna pista?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Puenteando 5V-stand/by  mediante resistencia de 1k al encendido debería arrancar la fuente sola sin nada conectado.

Youtubeá que hay hasta videos


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 5, 2018)

Exacto eso lo vi el tema es que esta placa no tiene pwr-on como la placa a la que le hacen eso, esta tiene "ena" que no se si es "enabled" "adj" 24v 12v 5V y std-by.

Hay un montón de videos pero ninguno sobre ésta placa, es mas, ya estuve hablando con gente que hace videos en youtube para colaborar y hacer uno sobre ésta placa que repito NO HAY.

O sea que lo que me estas diciendo basicamente es que agarre los 5v que tengo y se los inyecte directamente a la pata "stdby" ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Fijate en el diagrama que hacen ENA y ADJ

Digo que puentees del stand-by con resistencia de 1k a ENA , pero primero fijate que hace o a dónde va ENA


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 6, 2018)

Tanto "ena" como "adj" pasan por la placa de la fuente pero son un puente entre la plaquita que alimenta los led (tiene retorno a la T-con) y la main board , lo único que encontré es un transistor superficial "2T" que marca continuidad en sus patas justo debajo del tea1733 ya los revisé a todos y el único que marca así es ese, aclaro lo saqué de la placa para medirlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2018)

"2T"   = 2N4403


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 7, 2018)

Excelente, de todas formas vuelvo el jueves de las vacaciones pero lo compraré y comentaré a ver si con eso activa la fuente o sigo sin tensiones, de la misma forma que conseguí una manera para activar la parte del inverter para ver si está bien la pantalla y el backlight, el jueves posteo novedades, saludos y muchísimas gracias =)


----------



## djataru (Jul 12, 2018)

A mi me paso algo asi, muy similar, no se si puede ser este tu caso, el tv no encendia ni el staby, la fuente no sacaba tension en ninguna de sus salidas, cuando sacaba la fuente del tv si sacaba los 5v, pero al volverla a colocar, los 5v se volvian a caer, descubri el condensador que esta en la salida de los 5v con buena capacidad pero la esr elevada, lo cambie y el tv funciono, el condensador era de 1000micros a 16v, y el tv era marca samsung


----------



## qwer21 (Jul 12, 2018)

interesante recien llego mañana pruevo todo y sigo comentando a ver si lo soluciono de todas formas muchas gracias por el dato


----------



## qwer21 (Mar 4, 2019)

Bueno luego de un tiempo retome el tema de la reparacion de éste tv* ,* encontré quemado Q7 "2T"(mmbt4403-2n4403)* ,* lo reemplacé* ,* ahora tengo 4.1v en stdby* ,* sigo sin poder lograr hacer arrancar los 12v y los 24v pero cada vez estoy mas cerca* ,* en pata 1 de u10 (opto 817) no tengo los +5VDD tengo 1.2v* ,* me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como hacer para prender ésta fuente fuera del tv y que entregue todas las tensiones para descartar si es la fuente* ,* mientras tanto seguiré haciendo pruebas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2019)

Tenés los 400 Vdc en C6A y C6B ?


----------



## qwer21 (Mar 8, 2019)

Bueno luego de muchisimo tiempo logré que el tv encendiera* ,* el componente que estaba defectuoso era el L6599D* ,* lo reemplacé y el tv comenzó a funcionar* ,* ahora teniendo todo* ,* stdby* ,* etc* ,* produce una nueva falla luego de estar unos 30seg* ,* un minuto aproximadamente apaga la pantalla pero sigue saliendo sonido* ,* seguiré revisándolo pero ya estamos mas cerca del final


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

Podría ser un led fallando


----------



## qwer21 (Mar 19, 2019)

alguien sabe que modelo de led smd lleva? tensión, potencia, etc?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2021)

Comento , me trajeron un ple55fzp2 que al encenderlo , pasa de led rojo a led azul , muestra perfectamente el logo dos segundos y queda en negro , en teoría me lo trajeron para arreglar backlight , pero antes de desarmarlo , se me ocurre que podría ser Firmware ¿?


----------



## sergio636 (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola qué tal paso a comentar tengo la misma TV aparentemente y por lo que estuve mirando es muy común en este TV que la placa driver de los led falle el mío quedó la mitad oscura revisando pensé que la falla era del bd9470 efv pero la falla persiste de a ratos anda bien y de repente se oscurece casi por completo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2021)

sergio636 dijo:


> de a ratos anda bien y de repente se oscurece casi por completo



La tira de led's (dividida en 6 secciones) lleva un muy pequeño conector dónde accede el cable flex que lo conecta con la fuente de corriente de los led's. Me ha pasado que se carbonizan sus contactos y hace falso contacto , alguna he reparado cortando unos milímetros al flex y re-pelando sus contactos.


----------



## sergio636 (Ago 3, 2021)

Mañana voy a intentar ,🤣 me está volviendo loco jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2021)

El problema es que hay que retirar la pantalla 😭


----------



## sergio636 (Ago 3, 2021)

El tema es que al encenderla se ilumina por completo , y de buenas a primera te deja la mitad de la pantalla oscura , por eso yo pienso que es la placa y no los leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2021)

La placa tiene un integrado que maneja las seis secciones de leds distribuidas verticalmente sobre un lateral , a través de 6 Mosfets . . .  supongo que lo hace acompañando el barrido vertical . . . eso o anda o no anda , no tiene puntos intermedios . . .


----------



## sergio636 (Ago 3, 2021)

Claro si si eso lo revise tiene 6 fets controlados por el bd9470 , este tiene 6 salidas y ninguna tiene las mismas tenciónes ,yo lo reemplaze pero nada lo dejas un rato y hace la falla , para mí la falla radica desde ahí , a no ser que alguna tira de led este consumiendo de más y los apague , no sé supongo


----------

